# ROLL'N VIDEOS VOL.13



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Also Don't forget the new roll'n shirts are available To S-6XL! remember when you buy a shirt and dvd together you save $$!!*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 20 2009, 12:29 AM~13943576
> *Man! It is finally time! My new DVD is set to be released at the San Bernardino show on June.7th! This DVD have footage from Chicago to Cali! Cars falling to its side,Cruising, Shit talking, Good clean Hopping! The Majestics new years day hop was one not to miss but if you did and want to see what happen this is the DVD! Kool-aid and Dip'n C.C had a hop that lasted more then 8 straight hours Seriously! Man this DVD is got a little bit of everything! Man! its even got Fabian Gas Hopping Most Hated just to prove a point! Another Must Have DVD! I am Taking all pre-order sales Now! P.m me Or Call 480.307.5599
> Here is the preview of the new dvd! and the new cover!!!
> 
> ...


U know the drill price and paypal info LOL


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 20 2009, 01:36 AM~13943596
> *U know the drill price and paypal info LOL
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 20 2009, 12:39 AM~13943602
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Payment sent


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

This Shit look's hard Roll'n :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@May 20 2009, 07:31 AM~13944828
> *This Shit look's hard Roll'n  :biggrin:
> *


any package deals :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I'm ordering it


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@May 20 2009, 07:31 AM~13944828
> *This Shit look's hard Roll'n  :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks Homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 20 2009, 07:46 AM~13944945
> *any package deals  :biggrin:
> *


*Yes Sir!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2009, 07:48 AM~13944965
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm ordering it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 20 2009, 07:46 AM~13944945
> *any package deals  :biggrin:
> *



pm me a price for the whole season


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:wave: you know what I need J....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 20 2009, 08:21 AM~13945227
> *pm me a price for the whole season
> *


*Done!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 20 2009, 08:27 AM~13945263
> *:wave:  you know what I need J....
> *


*I got You Homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 20 2009, 08:30 AM~13945290
> *I got You Homie! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking good .... i'll have those stickers for you this weekend.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 20 2009, 08:40 AM~13945414
> *Looking good .... i'll have those stickers for you this weekend.
> *


*Coo!* :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 20 2009, 10:40 AM~13945414
> *Looking good .... i'll have those stickers for you this weekend.
> *


INKEDCITY is the best, I recommend this business to everyone I know :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 20 2009, 02:29 AM~13943576
> *Also Don't forget the new roll'n shirts are available To S-6XL! remember when you buy a shirt and dvd together you save $$!!
> 
> 
> ...


You already know the deal homie!!! just let me know a price and don't forget the shirts I wanted!!! :biggrin: and whutz up wit' them stickers you guyz are talking about??? :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

how much for the video and shirt


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2009, 08:49 AM~13945516
> *You already know the deal homie!!! just let me know a price and don't forget the shirts I wanted!!!  :biggrin: and whutz up wit' them stickers you guyz are talking about???  :biggrin:
> *


*Man! I got you on the videos and Shirts!! Yeah stickers are being made right know! they are being requested like crazy! so they are being done how many stickers you need?*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 20 2009, 08:52 AM~13945546
> *TTT
> *


*Thanks Homie!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 20 2009, 08:53 AM~13945552
> *how much for the video and shirt
> *


*40 shipped*!! :biggrin:


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)

Roll'n Make sure i get mine first! LOL!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 20 2009, 09:55 AM~13945578
> *Man! I got you on the videos and Shirts!! Yeah stickers are being made right know! they are being requested like crazy! so they are being done how many stickers you need?
> *


Get me 2 stickers for now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 20 2009, 09:11 AM~13945780
> *Get me 2 stickers for now!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*No Problem! ill send them with your order!!!* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 20 2009, 10:14 AM~13945817
> *No Problem! ill send them with your order!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2009, 08:45 AM~13945473
> *INKEDCITY is the best, I recommend this business to everyone I know :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Yeah Jesse is Good Peoples he has some real reasonable prices! X2 on the the recommendation!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

rollin that cover lookin good i really like that lincoln...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@May 20 2009, 09:19 AM~13945893
> *rollin that cover lookin good i really like that lincoln...
> *


*Thanks!! You Should it is yours!!* :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CANT WAIT TO GET MINE :cheesy:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

GOOD SHIT HOMIE CANT WAIT TO GET IT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mando_@May 20 2009, 09:39 AM~13946140
> *GOOD SHIT HOMIE CANT WAIT TO GET IT
> *


 :biggrin: *Thank Homie!!*


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

WUZ UP BIG GUY? YOU KNOW I'M GONNA GRAB A FEW COPIES OF VOL.13! LOL! SEE YOU IN KENTUCKY HOMEBOY! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 20 2009, 09:48 AM~13946247
> *WUZ UP BIG GUY? YOU KNOW I'M GONNA GRAB A FEW COPIES OF VOL.13! LOL! SEE YOU IN KENTUCKY HOMEBOY! :biggrin:
> *


*You already Know!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

*TTT for ROLL'N DVDS*

*Fuck the Rest this the BEST!!*


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Roll'n This is the flyer that I am getting printed to take to you along with your stickers bro.... Thanks.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@May 20 2009, 07:45 AM~13945473
> *INKEDCITY is the best, I recommend this business to everyone I know :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Patti....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 20 2009, 10:17 AM~13946524
> *Hey Roll'n This is the flyer that I am getting printed to take to you along with your stickers bro.... Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


*Sounds Good to me homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@May 20 2009, 09:57 AM~13946338
> *TTT for ROLL'N DVDS
> 
> Thanks Homie!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

sup rolln dont forget to send us some there is customers asking for a new video


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@May 20 2009, 11:14 AM~13947094
> *sup rolln dont forget to send us some there is customers asking for a new video
> *


 :biggrin: *i got you homie!!*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 20 2009, 09:57 AM~13945603
> *40 shipped!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*AZ ghettoqueen what Going on!*


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

What's up ROLLIN? :wave: 
Can't wait to see what's poppin off this new video. 
Don't forget I want both shirt and dvd and don't forget my sons. Remember my son thinks your BAD ASS when it comes to your videos.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

best out there,can't wait to get ours.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 20 2009, 06:17 PM~13950563
> *best out there,can't wait to get ours.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN ROLLIN??? CANT WAIT FOR IT HOMIE!! ILL BE BUYING 2 MYSELF AND THE REST OF THE MEMBERS......WELL PROBABLY NEED A WHOLE CASE  

T
T
T
FOR ROLLIN DVD'S......#1 DVD IN MY BOOK


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 20 2009, 05:17 PM~13950563
> *best out there,can't wait to get ours.
> *


*Fabian! what it is Homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@May 20 2009, 05:50 PM~13950919
> *WHATS CRACKIN ROLLIN??? CANT WAIT FOR IT HOMIE!! ILL BE BUYING 2 MYSELF AND THE REST OF THE MEMBERS......WELL PROBABLY NEED A WHOLE CASE
> 
> T
> ...


*Man! Thanks Homie For the support! You will get a real good price on the case!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@May 20 2009, 03:50 PM~13949836
> *What's up ROLL'N? :wave:
> Can't wait to see what's poppin off this new video.
> Don't forget I want both shirt and dvd and don't forget my sons. Remember my son thinks your BAD ASS when it comes to your videos.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Man! Thanks! tell little man i said what up! I got you with the shirt and dvd!* :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHRISSY_@May 20 2009, 04:50 PM~13949836
> *What's up ROLLIN? :wave:
> Can't wait to see what's poppin off this new video.
> Don't forget I want both shirt and dvd and don't forget my sons. Remember my son thinks your BAD ASS when it comes to your videos.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't try and use that girly sweetness on him !!!!!! He's gay :biggrin: 




















J/P Roll'n your just overly jolly :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

ROLLIN I GOT FOOTAGE OF THAT FOOT RACE YOU LOST...YOU WANNA PUT IT ON A UP COMING VIDEO OF YOURS?...lol


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 20 2009, 11:14 PM~13954526
> *Don't try and use that girly sweetness on him !!!!!! He's gay :biggrin:
> J/P Roll'n your just overly jolly :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 20 2009, 11:23 PM~13954624
> *ROLLIN I GOT FOOTAGE OF THAT FOOT RACE YOU LOST...YOU WANNA PUT IT ON A UP COMING VIDEO OF YOURS?...lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 20 2009, 11:45 PM~13954844
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


*10 pack right?*


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 20 2009, 11:14 PM~13954526
> *Don't try and use that girly sweetness on him !!!!!! He's gay :biggrin:
> J/P Roll'n your just overly jolly :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nicoderm:
> *


i knew not to stand too close to him in vegas and on new years


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 21 2009, 10:36 AM~13957926
> *i knew not to stand too close to him in vegas and on new years
> *


 :uh: :ugh: *Ron and Jimmy ask your sisters if im gay!*  :biggrin:


----------



## CHRISSY (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 20 2009, 11:14 PM~13954526
> *Don't try and use that girly sweetness on him !!!!!! He's gay :biggrin:
> J/P Roll'n your just overly jolly :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nicoderm:
> *





What girly sweetness? :nono: No sweetness here! :biggrin:
:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats poppin Rolln! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 21 2009, 01:47 PM~13959952
> *:uh:  :ugh: Ron and Jimmy ask your sisters if im gay!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Them is fightin words :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LOOKN GOOD ROLLN!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 21 2009, 05:23 PM~13962291
> *Whats poppin Rolln!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


*What It is?! Man! Good Lookin on the web homie!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 21 2009, 10:28 PM~13965431
> *LOOKN GOOD ROLLN!!!!
> *


*Thank Homie!!* :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Let me know when I can get my copy Roll'n and a xxl shirt , keep doin your thang


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@May 22 2009, 07:03 AM~13967640
> *Let me know when I can get my copy Roll'n and  a xxl shirt , keep doin your thang
> *


*Before i head out to San Bernardino!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@May 21 2009, 05:47 PM~13962515
> *:0  Them is fightin words :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


*Naw Its all in fun we just joking around!* :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 22 2009, 07:51 AM~13967985
> *Naw Its all in fun we just joking around! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 22 2009, 06:01 AM~13967280
> *What It is?! Man! Good Lookin on the web homie! :biggrin:
> *


No Problem, Gotta support and show love for the home team!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 22 2009, 06:37 PM~13973873
> *No Problem, Gotta support and show love for the home team!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@May 22 2009, 02:32 PM~13972012
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 22 2009, 08:54 PM~13973977
> *
> *


what up !!!!! hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 22 2009, 08:30 PM~13974555
> *what up !!!!! hook it up  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

ROLL'N THATS SHIT LOOKS GOOD DOG I BETTER GET A FEW SHIRTS !!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 21 2009, 01:47 PM~13959952
> *:uh:  :ugh: Ron and Jimmy ask your sisters if im gay!   :biggrin:
> *


we both asked and they agreed you are gay,,, whats up jamal


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Jamal, Stickers are almost ready ... :biggrin:


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@May 20 2009, 09:19 AM~13945893
> *rollin that cover lookin good i really like that lincoln...
> *


i kind of like the gold one in avondale :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@May 25 2009, 02:57 PM~13992348
> *i kind of like the gold one in avondale  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lincoln that is


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Just in case you forgot :biggrin: Oh and you never did leave me feedback on Ebay :angry: Your videos have very nice quality, looking forward to seeing volume 13  


BIG THANKS TO DOLLABILL99 FOR BIDDING AND WINNING ON EBAY !!! MAN!! BECAUSE YOU WERE ONE OF ONLY TWO BIDDERS YOU AND STEVIE D WILL RECEIVE VOLUME .13 ON ME!! THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR HELP!!! 

This post has been edited by ROLL'N: Jan 22 2009, 12:52 PM 


--------------------

PAYPAL PAYMENT: [email protected]

Order/Info: (480) 307-5599
ROLL'N MYSPACE PAGE

******* {{{{ ADVERTISING AVAILABLE }}}} *******


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT FOR VOL. 13!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 23 2009, 05:06 PM~13980098
> *ROLL'N THATS SHIT LOOKS GOOD DOG I BETTER GET A FEW SHIRTS !!!!
> *


*I got You!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 23 2009, 05:40 PM~13980247
> *we both asked and they agreed you are gay,,, whats up jamal
> *


*Haha! you funny! Man on the real hope all is well Homie!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 23 2009, 11:35 PM~13982280
> *Hey Jamal, Stickers are almost ready ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Lookin Good it is a lot of stickers do your thing jesse! Ink city great place for stickers and shirts!! *


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 25 2009, 07:06 PM~13995349
> *Lookin Good it is a lot of stickers do your thing jesse! Ink city great place for stickers and shirts!!
> *



Thanks bro... all the big stickers are done, just need the small ones.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 25 2009, 08:10 PM~13995401
> *Thanks bro... all the big stickers are done, just need the small ones.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@May 25 2009, 05:12 PM~13993368
> *Just in case you forgot  :biggrin:  Oh and you never did leave me feedback  on Ebay  :angry:  Your videos have very nice quality, looking forward to seeing volume 13
> BIG THANKS TO DOLLABILL99 FOR BIDDING AND WINNING ON EBAY !!! MAN!! BECAUSE YOU WERE ONE OF ONLY TWO BIDDERS  YOU AND STEVIE D WILL RECEIVE VOLUME .13 ON ME!! THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR HELP!!!
> 
> ...


yeah i got you! p.m address!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@May 25 2009, 07:50 PM~13995136
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR VOL. 13!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Hey Roll'n is was cool kickin it with you this weekend, next time we gonna get to the show on time! Oh I let my homie know about your videos, :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 26 2009, 05:20 AM~13998509
> *Hey Roll'n is was cool kickin it with you this weekend, next time we gonna get to the show on time! Oh I let my homie know about your videos,  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup homie ima be orderin the usual amount soon i may just pick em up in roswell if thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking Good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 26 2009, 06:33 AM~13998730
> *sup homie ima be orderin the usual amount soon i may just pick em up in roswell if thats cool  :biggrin:
> *


  *no pre order! either way is coo with me Homie!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@May 26 2009, 07:45 AM~13999219
> *Looking Good!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Ha! Thanks Homie! your in this one! Twice!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale+May 26 2009, 09:45 AM~13999219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your famous carnal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

to da plate first</span>


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup roliin, looking good homie, can wait to get a copy,send 1 to oh asp :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@May 21 2009, 05:23 AM~13954624
> *ROLLIN I GOT FOOTAGE OF THAT FOOT RACE YOU LOST...YOU WANNA PUT IT ON A UP COMING VIDEO OF YOURS?...lol
> *


i just gave him a dvd of one in KC last year .. 

you get a chance to check it out yet rollin ... when is the release date can i get on in the lou sunday?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 26 2009, 05:14 PM~14005154
> * to da plate first</span>
> *


 :biggrin: *it will be there soon!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@May 26 2009, 05:34 PM~14005337
> *Wuzup roliin, looking good homie, can wait to get a copy,send 1 to oh asp  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *you got it!!*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 26 2009, 10:33 PM~14008595
> *:biggrin: you got it!!
> *


whats up rollin it was cool hangin out with.. hope to see u in the STL


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14007908
> *i just gave him a dvd of one in KC last year ..
> 
> you get a chance to check it out yet roll'n ... when is the release date can i get on in the lou sunday?
> *


*not yet! its June 7th! pre-order it you will get it before that!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 26 2009, 09:35 PM~14008613
> *whats up rollin it was cool hangin out with.. hope to see u in the STL
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: *same here homie!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: *All pre-orders sales must be completed by June.1st *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 25 2009, 08:03 PM~13995319
> *Haha! you funny! Man on the real hope all is well Homie!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie i appreciate it. we will kick it soon enough


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 27 2009, 08:52 AM~14012785
> *thanks homie i appreciate it. we will kick it soon enough
> *


*Coo! Bring your sister with you okay?*  :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey if u like big bitches thats on you :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 26 2009, 03:22 PM~14004004
> * no pre order! either way is coo with me Homie!!
> *


aight you talked me into it il get some cash over to you this week :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 27 2009, 09:42 AM~14013323
> *hey if u like big bitches thats on you :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 27 2009, 09:44 AM~14013348
> *aight you talked me into it il get some cash over to you this week  :biggrin:
> *


*Good that way you get them early!*


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Here you go Jamal ... All done, Cut and trimmed ready to be delivered in person on Friday. 












Thanks ... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 27 2009, 11:35 PM~14022326
> *Here you go Jamal ... All done, Cut and trimmed ready to be delivered in person on Friday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: *Looks good Jes can wait to get them!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 28 2009, 08:03 AM~14023938
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: *What it is Eric??*


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*i want a sticker* :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

VOLUME 13 hno: Come on with it!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

PERM!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@May 28 2009, 09:39 AM~14024946
> *i want a sticker :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *i got you on a sticker!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 28 2009, 10:32 AM~14025567
> *VOLUME 13  hno:  Come on with it!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 28 2009, 11:00 AM~14025830
> *:dunno:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

WHAT UP JAMAL WHEN CAN WE GET OURS? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@May 28 2009, 06:30 PM~14030300
> *WHAT UP JAMAL WHEN CAN WE GET OURS? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*the 6th! Homie!!*


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

What crackin "J" its about to go down Rolln #13 lookin good. I'm gonna have to pick me up some Rolln Propaganda when I'm at the Orange Show.  TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 29 2009, 01:25 AM~14034110
> *What crackin "J"  its about to go down Rolln #13 lookin good.  I'm gonna have to pick me up some Rolln Propaganda when I'm at the Orange Show.   TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT!!!!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 27 2009, 11:35 PM~14022326
> *Here you go Jamal ... All done, Cut and trimmed ready to be delivered in person on Friday.
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget my rollin sticker.i even took off the big fish sticker to make room for the BIG ROLLIN sticker but you already know whats crackin


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Special thanks to the Roll'n Crew for the great dinner in phoenix Friday Night.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

payment sent ..

i'll take some stickers too if you got some 
and you know i'm getting some copies of volume 14 ..already!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS GOOD ROLLIN.. I WILL ALSO NEED LIKE TWO SHIRTS AND SOME STICKERS WITH MY ORDER HOMEY ...I WILL BE GIVING YOU A CALL HOMEY...


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Bump for 4 more days till volume 13 hno:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 1 2009, 06:52 AM~14059555
> *Bump for 4 more days till volume 13  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here you go homie, the airbrushing on the ST. Louis shirt was :thumbsup: :thumbsup:. Can't wait for that Vol. 13 to drop :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 24 2009, 12:35 AM~13982280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loving the logo on your flyer! :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jun 2 2009, 02:21 PM~14073654
> *loving the logo on your flyer! :biggrin:
> *



Glad you like it bro... Thanks for the work.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 2 2009, 12:45 AM~14069711
> *Here you go homie, the airbrushing on the  ST. Louis shirt was :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:. Can't wait for that Vol. 13 to drop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam they do look good


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 2 2009, 12:45 AM~14069711
> *Here you go homie, the airbrushing on the  ST. Louis shirt was :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:. Can't wait for that Vol. 13 to drop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:* Thanks Homie!*


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

WHAT'S UP ROLL'N :biggrin: 

Did the SERVIN'EM video make it your way? :nicoderm:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

When is time :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 3 2009, 12:02 PM~14083317
> *WHAT'S UP ROLL'N :biggrin:
> 
> Did the SERVIN'EM video make it your way? :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: *Thanks*


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 2 2009, 02:45 AM~14069711
> *Here you go homie, the airbrushing on the  ST. Louis shirt was :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:. Can't wait for that Vol. 13 to drop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see it either :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jun 3 2009, 08:45 PM~14088711
> *I cant wait to see it either :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: *Me either!*


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 3 2009, 10:47 PM~14088739
> *:biggrin:  Me either!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jun 3 2009, 08:49 PM~14088779
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 3 2009, 10:51 PM~14088800
> *
> *


How long you think the waits gonna be


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

sup man make sure you have my shirt and movie :biggrin:


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 3 2009, 08:51 PM~14088800
> *
> *


a does ron have that video yet rollin?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jun 3 2009, 09:00 PM~14088947
> *How long you think the waits gonna be
> *


You should get them monday or tuesday!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jun 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14089816
> *sup man make sure you have my shirt and movie  :biggrin:
> *


I got you are u going to pic up sat ?


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 3 2009, 10:43 PM~14088686
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup: Thanks
> *


Cool, I can't wait to check yours out.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 4 2009, 09:50 AM~14092171
> *You should get them monday or tuesday!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

hey Roll'n 

it's the 4th already do you know where our videoz iz? 


same question but also volume 14? ....begin the pre orders for 14 already :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jun 4 2009, 01:36 PM~14095289
> *hey Roll'n
> 
> it's the 4th already do you know where our videoz iz?
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: *your $ has been sent back!*


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Today is the day Roll'n, you gonna send mine super fast express same day air with signature confirmation since I live in the mid-south? :0 

Just playin homie, :biggrin: but for real I am going to be like hno: everytime I go to the mailbox for the next few days now.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 5 2009, 05:20 AM~14101924
> *Today is the day Roll'n, you gonna send mine super fast express same day air with signature confirmation since I live in the mid-south?  :0
> 
> Just playin homie,  :biggrin:  but for real I am going to be like  hno:  everytime I go to the mailbox for the next few days now.
> *


 :biggrin: *that's good that means you really like the videos!* :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 5 2009, 08:06 AM~14102794
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 4 2009, 09:51 PM~14096422
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  your $ has been sent back!
> *


you saying my money is no good? :biggrin: j/k 

thanks !


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Your videos get better each time ROLL'N , best video yet :thumbsup:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

Just got done watchin vol. 13 and it was bad ass ROLL'N, keep doin whatch doin :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Jun 6 2009, 12:29 PM~14112209
> *Your videos get better each time ROLL'N , best video yet :thumbsup:
> *


*Thank You! Glad You Like It!* :biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilrocky45 (Dec 11, 2007)

yall coming :0 ?


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

hno: Come on mailman....HURRY UP!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 9 2009, 02:24 PM~14137189
> *hno: Come on mailman....HURRY UP!!!
> *



x 2


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

What's up man, waiting on my video looking forward to popping it in the garage tv with a nice cold beer :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Bump for expecting my dvd to be waiting in my mailbox today hno: 

What's good J?


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 9 2009, 03:31 PM~14141612
> *What's up man, waiting on my video looking forward to popping it in the garage tv with a nice cold beer :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 20 2009, 12:29 AM~13943576
> *Also Don't forget the new roll'n shirts are available To S-6XL! remember when you buy a shirt and dvd together you save $$!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully mine shows up tomorrow


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Mr. Mailman why do you torment me with your slow feet and the no dvd in my mailbox whyyyy? :scrutinize: :rant:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2009, 11:09 PM~14157538
> *Hopefully mine shows up tomorrow
> *


*It should be there today or tomorrow! Let me Know!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 11 2009, 05:45 AM~14158594
> *Mr. Mailman why do you torment me with your slow feet and the no d.v.d in my mailbox why?  :scrutinize:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin: *it will be there!*


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 11 2009, 05:45 AM~14158594
> *Mr. Mailman why do you tormnent me with your slow feet and the no dvd in my mailbox whyyyy?  :scrutinize:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just got mine :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 11 2009, 06:53 AM~14158892
> *:biggrin: it will be there!
> *


I got a 30 pack sittin outside waitin on tha mailman :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

THANKS ROLLIN, another great dvd, i wonder if homie with the white regal on inside the shop STILL LAUGHING his ass up :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Waz up Roll'n iz cJ I waz waiting 4 your kall so I kould get a vid & a shirt but I didn't get I know u r a B-iz-e person so I am hittn u up that homie I hope the mail situation iz not the resin u didn't kall hit me up if u have the time to let me know if u still have that stuff.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 11 2009, 05:51 AM~14158870
> *It should be there today or tomorrow! Let me Know! :biggrin:
> *


I got it man thanks


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

whats up foo :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup rollin got my dvd today thanks homie


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Ok fellas no need to rub it in with all the "got mine today" talk. Still waiting on the mailman, hope to get mine before volume 14 comes out!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Volume 13 is da shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 12 2009, 09:15 AM~14170543
> *Ok fellas no need to rub it in with all the "got mine today" talk.  Still waiting on the mailman, hope to get mine before volume 14 comes out!!
> *


lol


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clever.girl51_@Jun 12 2009, 06:03 PM~14175143
> *www.jrbs.com
> *


SPAM


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Still waitin  dam is my shit comin by pony express or what


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

VOL.13 LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: & NOW THE WAIT FOR VOL.14 . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JAMAL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

does any one have copys in chicago so i can pick one up


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jun 15 2009, 10:04 AM~14194015
> *VOL.13 LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: & NOW THE WAIT FOR VOL.14 . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JAMAL!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jun 15 2009, 12:43 PM~14196091
> *does any one have copys in chicago so i can pick one up
> *


*DESIGNS UNLIMITED AKA SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jun 11 2009, 07:05 PM~14165364
> *whats up foo :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jun 12 2009, 11:52 AM~14171928
> *Volume 13 is da shit!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*Thank Homie Glad You Like It!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE.........................











I NEED VOL.13 AND SOME SHIRTS..............I'LL CALL U............


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 15 2009, 09:30 PM~14202196
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE.........................
> I NEED VOL.13 AND SOME SHIRTS..............I'LL CALL U............
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:* I got You Homie!!!*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup rollin had a kool ass weekend i watched half of the new vol but didnt get a chance to finish it looks good so far see ya next week :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 16 2009, 12:18 AM~14203620
> *sup rollin had a kool ass weekend i watched half of the new vol but didnt get a chance to finish it looks good so far see ya next week  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: *Yessir! be safe on the road Ron To!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Got vol 13 yesterday and all I have to say is :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 15 2009, 05:26 PM~14199151
> *DESIGNS UNLIMITED AKA SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS
> *


Just got one from Joe yesterday .Bad as


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up rollin?? big AL said it;;;;;


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 16 2009, 12:56 PM~14207680
> *<span style='color:red'>What It Is?* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jun 16 2009, 01:49 PM~14208208
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jun 18 2009, 05:40 AM~14226182
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

paypal sent for volumes 13,12,11


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jun 22 2009, 04:02 PM~14264626
> *paypal sent for volumes 13,12,11
> *


*payment received! Thanks Homie will get those out to you tomorrow!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 22 2009, 05:21 PM~14265518
> *payment received! Thanks Homie will get those out to you tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks cant wait to get them.


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanx Roll'n 4 tha Vid its good I did want a shirt 2 Homie may-B next time u can hook me up with 1 don't 4 get 2 send me that vid with u & Truucha.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

*So Lets everybody buy your own roll'n dvd's, and support him like he supports us! *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 29 2009, 11:21 PM~14336998
> *Man! !  that's a real statement Joe! Very Very True As well! Thank you For all your help and support! Be nice if everyone saw it as that! for what it truly is!!!  *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 29 2009, 11:30 PM~14337104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *man! They get better and better each time! Thanks Homie!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

WHERS SOME PICS FROM THIS PAST SUNDAY FROM THE INDIVIDUALS SHOW


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 6 2009, 03:27 PM~14394928
> *WHERS SOME PICS FROM THIS PAST SUNDAY FROM THE INDIVIDUALS SHOW
> *


*tomorrow!!*


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 30 2009, 12:21 AM~14336998
> *FOR REALS THOUGH!!!</span></span> *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jul 7 2009, 01:22 PM~14403828
> *:thumbsup: FOR REALS THOUGH!!!
> *


X A MILLLL


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Got the video, excellent footage. Came thru like you said. :thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Jul 8 2009, 11:11 PM~14419143
> *Got the video, excellent footage. Came thru like you said.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DollaBill99_@Jul 8 2009, 10:11 PM~14419143
> *Got the video, excellent footage. Came thru like you said.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: *That the business! You get what you pay for!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 10 2009, 05:03 PM~14437837
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 29 2009, 11:21 PM~14336998
> *So Lets everybody buy your own roll'n dvd's, and support him like he supports us!
> *


DAMN joe tell it how it is :biggrin: 
I 100% agree.. Hope to make this year to your show... 
guna need some stickers for the hopper rolln


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jul 14 2009, 12:08 PM~14470124
> *DAMN joe tell it how it is :biggrin:
> I 100% agree.. Hope to make this year to your show...
> guna need some stickers for the hopper rolln
> *


*I got you! how many?*


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 14 2009, 12:19 PM~14470287
> *I got you! how many?
> *


4


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jul 14 2009, 12:22 PM~14470338
> *4
> *


*Damn That's support!!!*


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 14 2009, 12:25 PM~14470370
> *Damn That's support!!!
> *


Joe put it best 
You have showin luv to all of us and all of the lifestyle everywhere.... We should show luv back...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jul 14 2009, 12:42 PM~14470613
> *Joe put it best
> You have showin luv to all of us and all of the lifestyle Man! Thanks a lot Homie! Very Very True!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass.hopper (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I like the end of this dvd the best. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2009, 10:27 PM~14499664
> *I like the end of this dvd the best. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jul 17 2009, 08:56 AM~14502362
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Vol.13 is still available! If you didn't order yet!! * :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 14 2009, 12:46 PM~14470658
> *:tears: Man! Thanks a lot Homie! Very Very True!!! :biggrin:
> *


vegas :dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 31 2009, 05:04 PM~14641425
> *vegas :yes:
> *


*come on now you know better! of course Vegas*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 1 2009, 05:06 PM~14648240
> *come on now you know better! of course Vegas
> *


rollin ttt always getting down homeboy


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 1 2009, 06:06 PM~14648240
> *come on now you know better! of course Vegas
> *


*Roll'n* is a chipper :biggrin: 

TTT for my big fat homie :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Where can I get here in PHX?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New-Image-soldier_@Aug 3 2009, 11:41 PM~14668362
> *rollin ttt always getting down homeboy
> *


*Thanks Homie!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2009, 12:07 AM~14679544
> *Roll'n is a chipper :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for my big fat homie :cheesy:
> *


*Wow! you spelled my name right! chipper? Im running a black magic setup what does that say? :biggrin: Thanks Saltine!! *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 5 2009, 06:33 PM~14687375
> *Where can I get here in PHX?
> *


*480.307.5599*


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

BIG ROLL WAD UP. WEN U BACC THIS WAY? BE SAFE BE COOL SEE U WEN U BACC IN CALI. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------

